# Reclaiming Vat from France



## OMAHV (1 Sep 2008)

I have been looking endlessly for a form on-line which I can use to reclaim my french vat receipts, similar to the uk's VAT65 form, but all I am getting is firms who will do the claim for me. I don't have enough receipts to warrant employing a firm to do it, so can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Iceman732 (1 Sep 2008)

Register for VAT in France and claim the VAT back on the receipts!!  Does the amount of receipts warrant the hassle of doing that?


----------



## OMAHV (1 Sep 2008)

No need to go to that length. Not enough money involved. However, €100 in my pocket is better than in the governments. I know there must be a simple form to fill out to enable Irish VAT registered companies to reclaim VAT on say, fuel, tolls, etc. It's just finding it.


----------



## Iceman732 (1 Sep 2008)

Enjoy looking for that simple form


----------



## OMAHV (1 Sep 2008)

That's why I'm here I'm hoping someone else found it already. (obviously not you )


----------



## Jim Davis (2 Sep 2008)

You can claim the VAT back via EU 8th Directive.  In Ireland it's called a form 60EC but Im not sure what it's called in France.  Contact revenue and they should know. Or try googling the EU 8 Directive.

Bear in mind that the French are quite bureaucratic when it comes to these things so it may not be worth while at all.


----------



## OMAHV (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the info Jim. Your lead regarding the 8th directive was good. I googled it, and found the following document which looks very useful for anyone claiming vat back from other eu countries: [broken link removed] Thanks again.


----------



## Simplemeans (6 May 2009)

Guys...What is the process for none-French residents reclaiming VAT (TVA) in France - as tourists?  

I know that none-UK residents can reclaim VAT from the British government after purchasing consumer items...clothes, electricals etc. 

I believe that foreign tourists can reclaim VAT on any purchases worth over £50, with information available in stores and there are a lot of HMCE desks at airports.

However, what is the procedure for reclaiming the VAT element of expenses incurred on a holiday?


----------



## Graham_07 (6 May 2009)

I believe that those ads refer to non-EU tourists, e.g. from the USA etc. which also applies to such tourists to IRL. I am not aware of any provision for EU nationals to reclaim VAT from any other EU state when visiting as tourists.


----------



## BaileyMc (6 May 2009)

Just a word of warning, be prepared to wait for your refund, it can take a few months!


----------



## Simplemeans (6 May 2009)

Thanks guys - looks like you're right


----------



## danash (7 May 2009)

You will need a form 3559 SD -- try this...

[broken link removed]


here is the form


[broken link removed]


----------

